# Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin



## Ironbuilt (Nov 4, 2014)

So this product has been in the sports supplement hype talk for a while and I was looking into it and see some variations and prices and blends and was curious who if any choses what brand and why and cost compare to one another as a best buy. Heres 2 brands lables , ones 3lb for 48 $ and the other is 3.7 lbs for 44 $.   Anyone know a better buy?  Thanks.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaspari Glycofuse from All Star Health

3.7 lbs for $38

GASPARI NUTRITION Glycofuse on sale at AllStarHealth.com


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 5, 2014)

Now Prime has come out with Intra MD. 

It's HBCD with EAA's and Cittruline Mallet.

Little more pricy but it's more than just the carbs.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 7, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Gaspari Glycofuse from All Star Health
> 
> 3.7 lbs for $38
> 
> GASPARI NUTRITION Glycofuse on sale at AllStarHealth.com



that's a real good price. Thanks for posting


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 7, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> that's a real good price. Thanks for posting



Only place I buy from. And for $6 flat rate shipping. I usually get it the next day.

I've heard that most people get their's within three days.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2014)

Fitrx has good sales and free ship lots of time once u join their newsletter. Thanks SP.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2014)

35.05 at SW. Beats all competitors by 5% off their price SP. . Chek it bro. ..

Lol. Update shipping is a ripoff at sw


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 8, 2014)

has anybody used plazma? how`s intra MD or glycofuse+EAA`s compared to plazma?
thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 11, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> has anybody used plazma? how`s intra MD or glycofuse+EAA`s compared to plazma?
> thanks



Who makes that son?


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Who makes that son?


Biotest


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 11, 2014)

I've heard Plazma is a great product but it's way to pricey.


----------

